# Employment entry permit validity and cancellation repercussions



## mabi

Hi,

I am in a bit of a soup, there is a non free zone recruitment agency who I signed a contract with, I was being harrassed by them so I said I dont want the job, interestingly my MoL approval which had not been issued in 2 months presented itself in three minutes through some miracle of god. I went to the Tasheel offices, found out that my MoL entry permit had been issued over a month back. I asked the official there if any other company can apply for my visa after this permit expireson 2nd august(this is the first permit), he said yes. So i said NO to the rec agency and restarted my job search.
Now I have an offer from a DIC free zone company, contract signed and set to join 30th september.

Now, 
1. Can this company apply for my visa(the previous company took out only an entry permit, not a visa, did not pay any charges apart from application fees).

2. Would I be having a ban right now,if yes, is it likely to be a six month or 1 yr ban. Also, if it is a six month ban, do I need an NOC from the previous company to work in free zone.

3. I dont really know if the previous company cancelled.my visa and submitted an NOC with it, if they do that, I dont get a ban, correct?

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## uberkoen

Since its a free zone visa you need not worry about anything. Just get your visa cancelled and let the company apply for the new visa. Shouldn't be an issue for the free zone company as M.O.L rules are not applicable to free zone companies and thus no ban will apply.


----------



## mabi

Thank you for your reply.

I am in the process of finding out if the permit was cancelled, 

If it has not been cancelled, is it better for me to approach the previous company directly or should I request the free zone company to approach the company to cancel it?

Also, do I require an NOC?


----------



## uberkoen

mabi said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am in the process of finding out if the permit was cancelled,
> 
> If it has not been cancelled, is it better for me to approach the previous company directly or should I request the free zone company to approach the company to cancel it?
> 
> Also, do I require an NOC?


You need to discuss this with the PRO of your company. Its not the responsibility of the new company.

The usual process involves going to a typing centre with an E-signature card (the PRO will have this) to cancel the labour card. They will print out a form you will need to stamp if using the company's official stamp.

The stamped form should then be returned to the typing centre with your labour card. Once this happens you can go to the Immigration Department (In Abu Dhabi its the one in Musaffah adjacent to ICAD) to get your visa cancelled. 

This can all be done in two days. 

Now, if you're working locally and it is not a free zone visa you need to ensure that you have a salary above AED 12,000/Month or an NOC from your previous employer in order to avoid getting the M.O.L ban.

If its a free zone visa that you shall be getting then the M.O.L rules do not apply and no ban shall be placed on you for the free zone visa.

So all in all if you're getting a salary above 12,000 and the fact that the visa is a free zone visa you don't need anything. Just ensure that your company cancels your current visa.

You can go to the Tasheel website to check the status of your labour card. Just need to select 'cancel labour card' option and enter your labour card number to see if anything pops up. If it does then your labour card has been cancelled and you can go to the immigration department to get your visa stamped as being cancelled. Remember to take your form with you as they will keep one copy of the form with them and give you the other.


----------



## mabi

uberkoen said:


> You need to discuss this with the PRO of your company. Its not the responsibility of the new company.
> 
> The usual process involves going to a typing centre with an E-signature card (the PRO will have this) to cancel the labour card. They will print out a form you will need to stamp if using the company's official stamp.
> 
> The stamped form should then be returned to the typing centre with your labour card. Once this happens you can go to the Immigration Department (In Abu Dhabi its the one in Musaffah adjacent to ICAD) to get your visa cancelled.
> 
> This can all be done in two days.
> 
> Now, if you're working locally and it is not a free zone visa you need to ensure that you have a salary above AED 12,000/Month or an NOC from your previous employer in order to avoid getting the M.O.L ban.
> 
> If its a free zone visa that you shall be getting then the M.O.L rules do not apply and no ban shall be placed on you for the free zone visa.
> 
> So all in all if you're getting a salary above 12,000 and the fact that the visa is a free zone visa you don't need anything. Just ensure that your company cancels your current visa.
> 
> You can go to the Tasheel website to check the status of your labour card. Just need to select 'cancel labour card' option and enter your labour card number to see if anything pops up. If it does then your labour card has been cancelled and you can go to the immigration department to get your visa stamped as being cancelled. Remember to take your form with you as they will keep one copy of the form with them and give you the other.




Thank you uberkoen..some good news..my visa has been cancelled and there is no ban on me either..it should all be well from here inshallah.


----------



## anilvusirikala

mabi said:


> Thank you uberkoen..some good news..my visa has been cancelled and there is no ban on me either..it should all be well from here inshallah.


Did you get the new entry permit???? Or did you face any probelm in gettting new entry permit.


----------



## Rhickzn

Sir,
what are the requirements of cancelling an Employment Entry Permit?
Is it require to give my my original passport?
I am having the same condition with Mabi..
I am afraid that the company will do something for my passport to keep me contacting them after I am paying them AED 6,000 for the cost of preparing the visa instead but now not to pursue w/ them


----------



## Stevesolar

Rhickzn said:


> Sir,
> what are the requirements of cancelling an Employment Entry Permit?
> Is it require to give my my original passport?
> I am having the same condition with Mabi..
> I am afraid that the company will do something for my passport to keep me contacting them after I am paying them AED 6,000 for the cost of preparing the visa instead but now not to pursue w/ them


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Firstly - don't pay anyone 6000 AED to get you an entry permit!
If a company arranges an entry permit and you don't use it, then it expires after a certain time (other members will confirm time).
Be careful that you are not being scammed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic

6,000 Dhs!!!!! NO WAY an entry permit costs that much, no way at all.


----------



## yudee007

Please how do I confirm the authenticity of an Employment Entry Permit issued to me?


----------



## glcobana

I have similar issue with an unutilised entry permit from free zone that's not canceled. Will I get a grace period once this unused entry permit has been cancelled?


----------

